# Общедоступные форумы > Рабочее разведение. >  Питомник рабочих немецких овчарок "Golttvizen hof"

## Anatolna

Добро пожаловать на сайт питомника рабочих немецких овчарок "Golttvizen hof"! 
Питомник зарегистрирован в Эстонии в 2001 году, владелец Валерий Свищёв.
На сайте Вы найдете полную информацию о питомнике, немецких овчарках, текущих и планируемых пометах, услугах питомника, узнаете новости о самых интересных мероприятиях: семинарах, дрессировочных лагерях, а также о экзаменах и соревнованиях в России и за рубежом, в которых участвуют собаки разведения Валерия Свищёва. 
Так же смотрите видео-канал Валерия на Youtube.com, там вы найдете много видео с тренировок и семинаров собак его разведения.

----------


## Anatolna

Производитель питомника:
*Golttvizen hof Joshi*
Родители: Jucan von Peroh & Pepsi von den Wannaer H&#246;hen 
В пяти коленах нет инбридинга
RKF №2898134, OKD, ZKS, HD/ED: B/0
В качестве примера предлагаю посмотреть *видео* с семинара Peter Rohde, 2010г. На видео Ёши 18 месяцев.
На видео-канале, который я указала выше, Вы можете посмотреть больше видео

----------


## Tatjana

*Anatolna*

Очень рада, что наконец-то заработал сайт питомника! 
Очень хорошо представлена информация! Молодцы! :Ay:

----------


## Anatolna

*Tatjana*
Спасибо большое :)! Да, наконец-то вся история питомника с продолжающемся будущем собрана воедино.
Для не находящегося в ваших кругах человеку довольно трудоемко было искать все, буквально по крупицам, я про себя) Так же хочу сказать большое спасибо Екатерине Алёхиной, которая всячески помогала мне, направляя по нужным ресурсам интернета, один из которых был очень интересный сайт её питомника! 
В дальнейшем обязательно будем наполнять сайт интересными материалами и новостями. Думаю, дальнейшая жизнь питомника Валерия доставит всем интерес и удовольствие!

----------


## Anatolna

Golttvizen hof Paul (13.12.2011), *видео* с недавней тренировки

----------


## Anatolna

24 мая в Петергофе, Golttvizen hof Niko, владелец - Полянская Ю. получил Kkl-1
кёрмастер: Гринько Г.А.
ВИДЕО

----------


## Anatolna

Golttvizen hof Niko, Чемпионат России в Твери
A - 86, B - 88, C - 95 = 269
Проводник - Ю. Полянская, г. СПб

----------


## Anatolna



----------


## Anatolna

19 июня в питомнике родились щенки - 1 черная сука, 3 ч/п кобелей. От пары:
► Peterburzhskiy Suvenir Stefany, BH, IPO-1, HD/ED: B/0, SG
► Golttvizen hof Marko, OKD, ZKS, HD/ED: A/0, SG
Linebreeding - 5 generations:
2 - 3 ........SG BSP Jucan von Peroh
3 - 3 ....... Pepsi von den Wannaer H&#246;hen
4,5 - 5 .....V Yoschy von der D&#246;llenwiese
4,4 - 5 .....G Freia vom Roederbrunnen
more info:
www.golttvizenhof.com/r-lit.html

----------


## Anatolna

Фото - *Анна Щербицкая*

----------

